# Value tipsters



## Rogumu27 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi,

If you think you are valuetipster,you have verified stats of your picks(ROI% at least 5% and advisable to tip some specific league/leagues) you have chances get contract tipster of group of investors)

contact:rogumu@luukku.com


----------

